# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 4/11/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Donâ€™t know how to put today into words!
Knee to waist deep shell/mud with DSL chicken of the c, topwaters, and custom Softdine XLâ€™s.

They released every fish today, just a great day on the water in Seadrift, TX.


----------

